# Moby wrap and back pain



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

Has anyone ever even heard of a moby styled wrap causing back pain?? All the research I have done has shown it to be the one carrier that won't hurt your neck or back.

I am trying to diagnose a right side pain that is really bothering me. (Gallbladder or hernia or just muscular?) And the moby is the only wrap I am wearing now. I didn't use it yesterday and it felt better. Could I just be the only one?

So I am just curious if anyone has ever even heard of it causing discomfort.

Thanks!


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

If you have an underlying lumbar injury the moby will cause pain, because your muscles of the mid-back are what help you stay erect when wearing it. This is especially true if you have weak abs.

That doesn't mean it's CAUSING a problem, only that it's highlighting it. I had diastasis recti when DD2 was tiny and wearing her certainly caused me a lot of (midline, tearing) pain. But it wasn't the carrier, it was the strain of wearing her.

My XP had pain using the moby-style with DD1 and when it was investigated an old back injury he hadn't known about (a bulging disc or something?) was being highlighted by the specific demand of that carrier, any other carrier would have done the same, the back injury was already there.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Moby's are not the most supportive wraps out there so if your baby is over 15 or 18 pounds it might be getting to the point where the moby isnt the best babywearing device for you.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

ITA with almadianna. Try a woven wrap or mei tai with a back carry. DO NOT use the moby in a back carry.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almadianna* 
Moby's are not the most supportive wraps out there so if your baby is over 15 or 18 pounds it might be getting to the point where the moby isnt the best babywearing device for you.

Yes, this. In checking out your signature I can see you baby is about 3mo old, so chances are unless s/he is tiny it's just may not be supportive enough anymore.


----------



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, I hadn't thought of them. DD is about 15 pounds now, and I have noticed she seemed a bit saggy if I wore her in the moby for extended periods of time... I will try her in the MT more.


----------



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

I just thought I would update on my original post. (Mostly for posterity, in case anyone is researching Moby wraps in the future.







)

The Moby was NOT causing my back pain. I have a bad gall bladder.









Thanks for the suggestions, and yay! to being able to wear my baby again!


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

Oh mama, I am sorry to hear it's your gallbladder that's been giving you problems! I have a couple of friends who had gallbladder issues shortly after giving birth. One had her's removed, the other was able to deal with it with dietary modifications. I hope you get some relief soon and can go back to pain free babywearing again!


----------

